# Odd Experience with NF



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Yesterday I was watching a streaming movie and with 3 minutes left the Sony 5100 BD player locked up. First time I've seen this happen. Don't know if it was the player or the feed, but I couldn't even shut the player off with the remote. I ended up pulling the cord and starting the movie all over again when I plugged the player back in. Not quite sure what happened. Anybody seen this before?

Rich


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

My guess is the player simply locked up, I don't have a Sony Blu-ray but I have a 2010 model Samsung Blu-ray that locks up frequently (requiring power cord reset) when using NF.

---

Looks like it happens with your model Blu-ray at times: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1450585/official-sony-bdp-s1100-bdp-s3100-and-bdp-s5100/1170#post_23629768


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx, I thought it might have been a glitch by NF. As long as I know it's common to the BD player, I can live with it.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Why just "live with it"? Get Roku and enjoy all the features of top-notch streaming video plus all the extra channels.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Why just "live with it"? Get Roku and enjoy all the features of top-notch streaming video plus all the extra channels.


Nick, I've posted many times that I don't like the Rokus. It's just a matter of personal choice.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the point is Roku's boxes handle easy and nice all glitches (actually stream's corruption - dropped packets, etc) as they have local 'connection' between two companies here, residing just a couple miles apart 

third party players like LG, Samsung, Sony are to big and heavy to follow fast changing technology


----------

